# Warum "mickert" mein Wassersalat?



## Aristocat (27. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich habe von meiner Mutter jedemenge __ Wassersalat bekommen, weil der bei meiner Mutter im Teich wie wild wächst. So kaum bei mir im Teich, wird er gelb und mickert rum. 
Wasserwerte:
Nitrat: neg
Nitrit: neg
GH: >10
KH: > 9
Ph: 7.2
Temperatur: 19°C konstant


----------



## Xeal (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Warum "mickert" mein  Wassersalat?*

Meiner schaut genauso aus


----------



## Christine (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Warum "mickert" mein  Wassersalat?*

Hallo Andrea,

hast Du meinen Teich fotografiert? Meiner sieht auch so aus. Geht auch bald auf den Kompost...


----------



## Xeal (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Warum "mickert" mein  Wassersalat?*

Ich war vor 2 Wochen auf der Insel Mainau am Bodensee. Dort gab es draußen ein Wasserbecken, in dem eine Fülle von Blattsalaten wunderbar gewachsen sind. Am Klima scheint es also insgesamt nicht zu liegen..


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Warum "mickert" mein  Wassersalat?*

Hei Wassersalat ist ein absoluter Starkzehrer... Wenn der nicht genug Futter bekommt, mickert er ,bzw. wird gelb;-) Ohne Nitrat und Phosphat geht da garnix...
Wenn Ihr rankommt könnt Ihr die gelben Blätter abzupfen... Ihr wollt ja nicht, das die Nährstoffe zurück ins Wasser kommen...Dann ist er erstmal wieder schön...
Der auf der Mainau ist sicher gedüngt...Mach ich mit denen im Eimer auch... die siind bei den Wasserhyazinteh dabei, und die sollen ja hoffentlich noch blühen...
Ich lass meinen immer erst erfrieren, dann ist immernoch genug Zeit ihn rauszunehmen. Der geht nicht so schnell unter...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Aristocat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Warum "mickert" mein  Wassersalat?*

Morgen!
Dann werde ich mal den Wassersalat nach vorne in meine Miniteiche verfrachten und kucken, ob er sich wieder erholt.
Düngen und der gleichen kann ich nicht machen, wegen der "Haie".
Danke an Euch, schönen Tag für alle!


----------



## Elfriede (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Warum "mickert" mein  Wassersalat?*

Hallo zusammen,

Biotopfan hat Recht, Wassersalat kann sich nur in nährstoffreichem Wasser halten. Seit 10 Jahren hat bei mir noch keine Pflanze länger als 2-3 Wochen überlebt. Heuer habe ich das Teichwasser gedüngt und deshalb auf Erfolg gehofft,- umsonst, die eingebrachten Nährstoffe reichten nicht einmal für einige Fadenalgen und für den Wassersalat schon gar nicht. Die Wurzeln wurden schon nach kurzer Zeit braun, Teile davon lösten sich ab und mit der Bildung von Ausläufern war auch nichts los.

Ich stelle ein Foto ein, auf dem der Unterschied einer Pflanze aus dem nährstoffarmen Teich und einer aus einem gedüngten Kübel gut zu sehen ist. Im Kübel blieben die Wurzeln grün und gesund, im Teich braun und in Auflösung begriffen.


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

